# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  3D Printed Child-Proof Cannabis Containers

## Brian_Krassenstein

As the pot industry grows rapidly, concerns arise as well--and one of  the most valid, outside of legal issues, would be that of  childproofing. Gone are the days are leaving a bag of pot lying around  if you have kids, especially considering the strength of today’s  marijuana--and especially medical marijuana and pot edibles, which are  said to have a much higher concentration of THC. To make sure the  youngsters stay safe, California based Green Technology Solutions, Inc.  is collaborating with 6th Dimension Technologies, a company  specializing in the 3D printing of custom and specialty items.  Currently, they are working to make a ‘lockbox’ design with a mechanism  that is too difficult for children to open. The 3D printed prototype is  still in the testing phase, but GTSO plans to release their first  child-proofing product by early next year. Check out more details in the  full article: http://3dprint.com/112317/childproof...is-containers/

----------


## lilycollins

I completely agree with this post, because I am using CBD oil for pain and it is really effective.

----------

